# Spaceballs



## wee_blondie (Sep 22, 2006)

Hahahahahahahaha - just watched Spaceballs (first time in about 10 years)  Had forgotten just how funny it is!!

Got me wondering though - what's your favourite spoof movie??

Reckon my fav must be Robin Hood: Men in Tights....Laughed from start to finish!


----------



## Lisa (Sep 22, 2006)

Men in Tights!

Hands down a classic!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Sep 22, 2006)

Got to be Young Frankenstein here


----------



## digitalronin (Sep 22, 2006)

Hardware Wars


----------



## crushing (Sep 22, 2006)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Got to be Young Frankenstein here


 

Puttin' on the ritz!!!!!

I'll second Young Frankenstein.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 22, 2006)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Got to be Young Frankenstein here



Great one! So is Spaceballs.


----------



## JasonASmith (Sep 23, 2006)

Spaceballs, Young Frankenstein, or Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 23, 2006)

Spaceballs. Monty Python and of course Men in tights
Terry


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 23, 2006)

Definately Monty Python and the Holy Grail!


----------



## Drac (Sep 23, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> Spaceballs. Monty Python and of course Men in tights
> Terry


 
all the above AND Young Frankenstein...


----------



## wee_blondie (Sep 24, 2006)

AIRPLANE!!!!!  How did we forget that one?!


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 27, 2006)

Spaceballs and Men in Tights.    Mel Brooks definitely came up with some of the best spoofs, ever.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 27, 2006)

That's a tough one.

Airplane, Hardware Wars, Porklips Now, Closet cases of the Nerd Kind, Young Frankenstein.

One of those, depending on my mood.

Jeff


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 27, 2006)

Not sure if it is considered a spoof, but _Blazing Saddles_.


----------



## Drac (Sep 27, 2006)

HKphooey said:


> Not sure if it is considered a spoof, but _Blazing Saddles_.


 
Spoof or not _Blazing Saddles _was excellent...Hey I forgot one..Mel Brooks "Silent Movie"...


----------



## mrhnau (Sep 27, 2006)

HKphooey said:


> Not sure if it is considered a spoof, but _Blazing Saddles_.



Regardless, a classic  one of my faves. Spaceballs is in close contention though.


----------



## OUMoose (Sep 27, 2006)

Spaceballs and Young Frankenstein were fantastic spoof movies, but my favorite spoof movie has to be Top Secret.


----------



## JBrainard (Sep 27, 2006)

No one has mentioned "The Naked Gun."


----------



## wee_blondie (Sep 30, 2006)

oh man - i'm off to the video store!!!!  (or is it dvd's these days??)

opcorn: :lfao: :boing1: :lol2:


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Oct 1, 2006)

There are way too many spoof movies to choose from.  It all depends on my mood.  Mel Brooks rules!!! Spaceballs is my favorite from him.  Then there is Airplane which is a classic.  I also like Hot Shots, the Scary Movie series, and Not Another Teen Movie.


----------



## Drac (Oct 2, 2006)

wee_blondie said:


> oh man - i'm off to the video store!!!! (or is it dvd's these days??)
> 
> opcorn: :lfao: :boing1: :lol2:


 
Good question..Over here 90% of the video stores STILL have VHS's...


----------

